# Baytril Crystals



## wicious (May 22, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a large bottle of "enrofloxyn," and every dang time I take out any and put it in a container (to avoid contaminating the larger bottle), crystals start to form within hours. I've read that the crystals form because of humidity and water. I have been taking out smaller and smaller amounts of the med; have used a syringe with nothing on/in it but baytril; and have been using smaller, more airtight containers, but it doesn't seem to matter. Crystals form, then the liquid goes cloudy. If I shake it, can I still use it? How can I better prevent the crystals? It's getting expensive (and very frustrating).

I hate the idea of giving my girls weak or unsafe medicine--I need them to get better asap! Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I read somewhere that the crystals form and the meds go cloudy because it's bad, but not entirely sure. I wouldn't give it to the rats though, shaken or not. I wonder why it's going bad so quickly?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wicious (May 22, 2013)

I think it's going bad because of humidity and air  Even the meds from the vet (injectable, I think) have crystals and it's only been one week. So frustrating. I did find a band-aid solution, though: I fill a quarter teaspoon nearly full with meds from the bottle, then I draw that up into the dosage syringe and store it there (it's hardly in contact with the air). When I'm ready, I squirt all of the med into a clean spoon and draw from that for each girl's dose. When we're done, I use the syringe to suck it all back up from the spoon, and I store the syringe in a plastic bag in a cupboard. There are a few crystals after a few days, but by then there's hardly any left and I can just throw it away without panicking or feeling bad. I hope to get some more syringes so this process will be easier.

Also I got the rat health book by Debbie Ducommun, and she says it's okay if there are some crystals and it's slightly cloudy, but I don't know exactly what that means in real life. It gets so cloudy so fast, I don't think it's ever "slight" in our case.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is plenty normal for a bit of crystallizing. My moms a nurse for humans and I've asked her about it. Especially in syringes used before. Squirt up some hot water an out to clean the syringe and submurge the closed bottle of liquid into lukewarm water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My mom's a nurse, too^. Again, I just read that. Not entirely sure. My baytril bottles are dark so I don't know if mine go cloudy/crystallize or not.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

